# Butternut Dumplings with Brown Butter and Sage--TNT



## PA Baker (Sep 1, 2005)

*These are a lot of work but SO good!*

*Butternut Dumplings with Brown Butter and Sage*

1 ½ small butternut squash, halved and seeded
4 medium baking (russet) potatoes, pierced
1 egg
1 ½ Tbsp kosher salt
1 pinch nutmeg
1 ½ all-purpose flour, plus additional for dusting
Oil
1 bunch sage, leaves chiffonade
8 Tbsp unsalted butter
½ c grated Parmesan

Preheat oven to 375F. On a sheet pan, place the squash flesh side down and roast until very tender (about 45 minutes). At the same time, bake potatoes directly on the rack of the oven for 1 hour.

Split the potatoes and allow to cool slightly, or until you can handle them. Don’t let them cool completely. Scoop the flesh of the potatoes and the squash into a bowl and mash with a hand masher.

Mix in the egg, salt, and nutmeg. Then add the flour and mix until a soft dough forms. Do not do this in a mixer, as it will overwork the dough. Add flour by the spoonful if it’s still too moist.


Turn out onto a floured board and divide into 8 portions. Roll out into ropes and cut into ½” pieces. Line the pieces up on a floured sheet pan as you work. At this point you could freeze them on the pan until solid, then transfer to zip top bags and store in the freezer.

In a large pot of boiling salted water gently drop in the dumplings. Don’t overcrowd. As they begin to float, remove them with a slotted spoon and toss them into an ice bath.

Drain off the water and toss in a little olive oil. Store loosely in containers until ready to use.

To reheat, in a sauté pan over high heat add 1 Tbsp of soft butter. Cook until the butter begins to foam and turn brown. Add 2 Tbsp sage leaves and 1 c dumplings. Cook for an additional minute until the dumplings are heated through. Repeat until you have desired amount of servings. Plate and top with freshly grated Parmesan.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 1, 2005)

Those sound really good and I like the fact that you can make them ahead.What do you suggest serving them with Im thinking mayby pork.


----------



## PA Baker (Sep 2, 2005)

I think pork sounds like a good choice, jp.  When I had them it's all I ate--just had a lot of them!


----------



## luvs (Sep 2, 2005)

sounds delicious, pa; thanks for sharing the recipe with us!
i want to make these for dinner tonite.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 3, 2005)

These I have to try..They remind me of gnocchi and I love gnocchi   Things are fairly quiet around here so I'm going to pick up what I need and try this sometime this weekend..Thanks Pa, I may do like you and just have them with a nice tossed green salad, forget the meat 

kadesma


----------



## lindatooo (Sep 3, 2005)

Oh Pa, you've got me drooling all over my keyboard again!  Thank you!


----------



## luvs (Sep 4, 2005)

i haven't been so happy to see such a good recipe in i don't know how long! 
i didn't get to make these the other day but went to the store tonite for the ingredients. i had my Brother (he's a D/C member, too, but he doesn't post) look up the recipe for me while i was at the store.
the guys would more than likely be so very happy if i cook these and some pork chops for them.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 6, 2005)

*So Good*

Hi Pa,
just wanted to let you know, I made the dumplings....Couldn't wait til sunday to try them though   I didn't have sage in the house, but just melted some butter and put it over them then tossed on some grated parm...They are wonderful...I made a double batch for this gang of mine and I know they will love them on sunday...Thank you for a recipe that will be one we use knowing how our mouths and tummys are going to smile 
kadesma


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 6, 2005)

sorry if this sounds stupid, but, what is this?
1 bunch sage, leaves chiffonade


----------



## kadesma (Oct 6, 2005)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> sorry if this sounds stupid, but, what is this?
> 1 bunch sage, leaves chiffonade


It's not stupid ... It would be silly though if you didn't ask   all it is is fresh sage leaves, you roll a few of them up like a cigar, then slice to get it to look like thin ribbons of sage...then you saute them in butter and add the dumplings heat them through and plate adding some fresh grated parm at the end...If I didn't like sage, I would probably just leave them as they are and add the parm and some freshly cracked black pepper...I had some like this today when I was fixing them...YUMMY  

kadesma


----------



## BrianMorin (Apr 19, 2006)

Well PA, I haven't been around very long and am doing the rounds. It looks like I have a lot to see around here. Thanks for the great recipe, and the other great ideas from everyone here.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 19, 2006)

BrianMorin said:
			
		

> Well PA, I haven't been around very long and am doing the rounds. It looks like I have a lot to see around here. Thanks for the great recipe, and the other great ideas from everyone here.


Brian,
you have to give this recipe a try, it is fantastic. We had it and we all just raved about it. My kids are meat eaters and they ate very little of the pork tenderloin I had with this, just ate and ate the dumplings and green salad. Pa Baker outdid herself with this beauty.

kadesma


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 19, 2006)

PA,I made them in Texas where I worked last winter for 2 months Nov & Dec going 9 years now on this job they were delicious they are alot of work but the fact that you can make them ahead and boil them saves alot of time.So I made them a day ahead and fried up the next night.
Did not make pork but if I remember right it was probably a veal tenderloin.
Any way it was a hit.I did have some problems with how loose the dough was and added alot more flour and no matter how much I added it was still loose but I did not want them stiff with flour cuz I thought I might end up with hockey pucks so I  went ahead and froze them and then boiled.Can you tell me what I did wrong or is it normal for the dough to be that loose?
Thanks alot for the recipe.
JP


----------



## kadesma (Apr 19, 2006)

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> PA,I made them in Texas where I worked last winter for 2 months Nov & Dec going 9 years now on this job they were delicious they are alot of work but the fact that you can make them ahead and boil them saves alot of time.So I made them a day ahead and fried up the next night.
> Did not make pork but if I remember right it was probably a veal tenderloin.
> Any way it was a hit.I did have some problems with how loose the dough was and added alot more flour and no matter how much I added it was still loose but I did not want them stiff with flour cuz I thought I might end up with hockey pucks so I went ahead and froze them and then boiled.Can you tell me what I did wrong or is it normal for the dough to be that loose?
> Thanks alot for the recipe.
> JP


JP,
my dough was loose too, I added more flour then stopped cause I didn't want that flour taste to over power them. I chilled them well then went on with the recipe. Lot of work but I've done it twice now and will make them again. They were great.

kadesma


----------



## QSis (Apr 19, 2006)

WHOA!  Those sound incredible, PA!  

I'm lo-carbing at the moment, but I've copied and pasted for the day that I say "ah, what the heck" and make them.  In the meantime, I've sent the recipe to a friend so I can enjoy them vicariously through him.

Lee


----------



## kadesma (Apr 19, 2006)

QSis said:
			
		

> WHOA! Those sound incredible, PA!
> 
> I'm lo-carbing at the moment, but I've copied and pasted for the day that I say "ah, what the heck" and make them. In the meantime, I've sent the recipe to a friend so I can enjoy them vicariously through him.
> 
> Lee


Lee, this is one you have to avoid on low carb  Cause like the chips ya can't eat just one. These things are fantastic..Hope that ah heck day comes soon 

kadesma


----------



## BrianMorin (Apr 19, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Brian,
> you have to give this recipe a try, it is fantastic. We had it and we all just raved about it. My kids are meat eaters and they ate very little of the pork tenderloin I had with this, just ate and ate the dumplings and green salad. Pa Baker outdid herself with this beauty.
> 
> kadesma



Ok, twist my arm already! We will have it! If I can find the time, this week-end. 

Regards


----------



## BrianMorin (Apr 19, 2006)

Mushroom Gnocchi Gratin

I think this sauce might be too much with these gnocchi?


----------



## kadesma (Apr 19, 2006)

BrianMorin said:
			
		

> Ok, twist my arm already! We will have it! If I can find the time, this week-end.
> 
> Regards


 I_'m twisting Brian, I'm twisting _

_kadesma_


----------



## kadesma (Apr 19, 2006)

BrianMorin said:
			
		

> Mushroom Gnocchi Gratin
> 
> I think this sauce might be too much with these gnocchi?


Brian, I think this sauce would be just fine with the dumplings,but first I'd try it with just a brown butter sage sauce on it. You will find the dumpling a tiny bit sweet and taste  the squash flavor. Both would work, pick one, use it and then try the other..Get the best of both worlds 

kadesma


----------



## BrianMorin (Apr 19, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Bri said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooohh!  Ooohh! Ooohh! Ok that hurts too much, I give in...  

Have a great evening.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 20, 2006)

BrianMorin said:
			
		

> Ooohh! Ooohh! Ooohh! Ok that hurts too much, I give in...
> 
> Have a great evening.


you too  

kadesma


----------



## vyapti (Apr 20, 2006)

My sister lives on a farm and, every year I fill my trunk with acorn, butternut, hubbard and spaghetti squash and pumpkin.  I will have to add this to my winter squash-fest.  Thank You


----------



## BrianMorin (Apr 20, 2006)

You know kadesma what I think I'm going to do with the dumplings, since they naturally have so much liquid in them, I'm going to add some guar gum. It would only take about .5 to 1 ml of guar gum to suck up that extra moisture??? I'll  try it out and let you know. I still seem to be on scedule for this  week-end. I have to get my spumoni going first. That will take a few days as I have to make  three ice creams and I only have a 1 liter freezable bucket type of ice cream maker. 

Bye for now.


----------



## BrianMorin (Apr 20, 2006)

vyapti said:
			
		

> My sister lives on a farm and, every year I fill my trunk with acorn, butternut, hubbard and spaghetti squash and pumpkin.  I will have to add this to my winter squash-fest.  Thank You



Sounds like a very productive way to take advantage of a windfall.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 20, 2006)

BrianMorin said:
			
		

> You know kadesma what I think I'm going to do with the dumplings, since they naturally have so much liquid in them, I'm going to add some guar gum. It would only take about .5 to 1 ml of guar gum to suck up that extra moisture??? I'll try it out and let you know. I still seem to be on scedule for this week-end. I have to get my spumoni going first. That will take a few days as I have to make three ice creams and I only have a 1 liter freezable bucket type of ice cream maker.
> 
> Bye for now.


Bri,
let me know how your spumoni turns out. My DH adores spumoni and we can get it but i'ts not filled with nuts and candied fruit nor does it have that lovely taste of rum..I'd love to surprise him with some homemade.
and yes let me know about the guar gum, I don't mind the moistness, it's just a little harder to work with.

kadesma


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 20, 2006)

Im wondering if a a small portion scoop the ones with the springs might work in making these dumplings?


----------



## BrianMorin (Apr 20, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Bri,
> let me know how your spumoni turns out. My DH adores spumoni and we can get it but i'ts not filled with nuts and candied fruit nor does it have that lovely taste of rum..I'd love to surprise him with some homemade.



I'm posting my exploites on spumoni this address @ Spumoni

Hope to see you there. 



			
				kadesma said:
			
		

> and yes let me know about the guar gum, I don't mind the moistness, it's just a little harder to work with.
> 
> kadesma



Well, ok, I'll give it some thought if I want to put up with the moisture or if I just want to through in some guar gum. I can wait till the last minute to deside. Thanks


----------



## BrianMorin (Apr 20, 2006)

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> Im wondering if a a small portion scoop the ones with the springs might work in making these dumplings?




I only have a large scoop, so I'll have to do it by hand.


----------



## BrianMorin (Apr 22, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Bri,
> let me know how your spumoni turns out. My DH adores spumoni and we can get it but i'ts not filled with nuts and candied fruit nor does it have that lovely taste of rum..I'd love to surprise him with some homemade.
> kadesma



Here is where you will find the continuing saga of the *"Spimoni Recipe" **by Bri*  

Enjoy!


----------



## BrianMorin (Apr 22, 2006)

I hope to be making this on the week-end!? If not then within the week...

Take care


----------



## BrianMorin (May 2, 2006)

Just got up from the table after having savoured a meal of butternut squach gnocchi and bethzaring cornbread. Oh, I should add that Suzanne, being part Sicilian and having eatten her Nona's gnocchi, said that this recipe was much lighter that the more traditional. Although her Nona was Sicilian I believe she made a more northern Italian type of gnocchi, as she added potatos. 

Now I know I was warned, but one can not be warned enough, this recipe is not for the faint of hart. If you aren't ready to roll out a close to liquid batter, well I suggest you don't try this ar home kids. But as far as, was it worth it? No joke, it was great. I also have enough in the freezer to last for a while.  

Thanks all for the recipies...


----------

